# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Automotive repair shops in Midwest City

## otis

Does anyone know of any good auto repair shops in or near Midwest City?

Check engine light is coming on in my car and I need to get it checked out.

Used Pepboys before they closed.


Otis

----------


## kevinpate

Not MWC, sorry.  If Norman is not too far, contact Hyde's Automotive.
Lloyd has been responsible for my vehicles for nearly any mechanical work I've needed in the past 21 years.  360-2711

----------


## windowphobe

It's been a while, but when I lived out northeast I took my wheels to Gray's Automotive, on Reno just east of Douglas.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Does anyone know of any good auto repair shops in or near Midwest City?
> 
> Check engine light is coming on in my car and I need to get it checked out.
> 
> Used Pepboys before they closed.
> 
> 
> Otis


Autozone/Oreally?s will read your codes for free most of the time (if they're not busy). Or, you could save yourself money over the long run, and go buy a code reader for about $80 (if they're not on sale).

My girlfriend has been taking her cars to a place on Air Depot for years, and she buys cars and runs them into the ground LOOOONG after they're paid for. You know...The smart way?  :Big Grin:  They've treated her well (by her standards). 

It's a bit hard to find...But the name of it is...Crap...I can't remember. If I've not posted the name of it in the next day or so, PM me a reminder and I'll get you the name.

Is the car doing anything silly?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

She says the name of it is "OK Wheel & Brake".

----------


## otis

Thanks everyone,



The car is not doing anything funny.  The check engine light is on and it is lunging a bit.

Husband took car to Autozone, the code says there is something wrong with #3 plug. (misfiring i think) said could mean coil pack, plug wire or even just plug.

Going to take it to a shop that is behind Checkers on Airdepot tomorrow.

If Norman wasn't so far I would go there.  We have a (20year old) son home on Hospice so don't want to go to far from home to get repairs done.


Otis

----------


## Redskin 70

mike's Auto on SE 29  just west of Sooner.
Have used him for years and found him to be competent, truthful and trustworthy.
Heck my mom even likes him.  More than once he has  taken care of the needs of the family and done those small things  like checking oil and tire pressure for the daughters at no charge.

6707730 :Tiphat:

----------


## Lauri101

> She says the name of it is "OK Wheel & Brake".


OK Wheel and Brake also is the only AAA-recommended repair facility in Midwest City, according to their mafgazine.  Of course, that could be because they pay for the ad??

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> It's been a while, but when I lived out northeast I took my wheels to Gray's Automotive, on Reno just east of Douglas.


Ditto that.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> OK Wheel and Brake also is the only AAA-recommended repair facility in Midwest City, according to their mafgazine.  Of course, that could be because they pay for the ad??


Well she likes it enough that she won't let me work on her car. Even for something easy, like brakes.

----------


## oneforone

Stay away from Champion Muffler and Auto Repair. Unless you like dumbass rednecks working on your car.

----------


## otis

Well, we took the car to Bills Automotive on S Air Depot.
He did a major tune up and replaced the coil pack for right at $700.00.

Even though they closed at noon they stayed and got our car running.  Got it back around 2pm.

I didn't have the same bad feeling as I did when my husband took the car to Pepboys.  Just something about that place bugged me.  They always fixed the car and it seemed to run fine afterwards.  



Thanks again for everyones help

Otis

----------


## RRH

Try David Brinlee. His shop is on Westminister Ave, just south od NE23rd street. He has worked on our car and truck.

----------


## ewoodard

Ok wheel and brake does excellent work as does Handley's on 15th street across form Twid's.

----------


## mireaux

Ive used Grays automotive for a number of years. Richard Gray is a great guy who performs honest and faithful work and diligently repairs your car rather quickly.

I highly recommend him to anyone.

----------


## bombermwc

I've used D&D a lot. They're a little pricey, but they generally do good work. But I've heard a lot of good things about OK W&B.

It's next to All American Fitness if you have a hard time finding it....since it's not ON air depot, it's hard to see. You have to go in that parking lot and head around back to their building.

----------

